# juvenile pike or muskie?



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I've never caught either, and I can't tell from the DNR ohio fish id chart. What do you guys think?

Caught hopping a senko on bottom in weedy area


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Northern Pike!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

+1 on pike. What was the length?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Small pike , bet he was still fun to catch !


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

didn't measure, but you can see my 5/0 EWG hook in his mouth. I would guess around 18-20"

totally cool to catch. I'd almost be worried if I caught a big one in float tube, I'm not used to dealing with teeth!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

small pike


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i hear you on the float tube! how fun was he to catch? ive always been afraid oh hooking a pike/musky in my belly boat.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

+1 on the pike


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

pike I popped my cherry on one of theses this year too congrats


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

where were you fishing?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You can easily tell the difference. Pike are dark with light spots/markings and muskie are the opposite.


----------

